# Help Needed!



## Melissa806 (Jul 20, 2016)

wanting to get more info on this bike I got ! don't know too much about this site or the bike! like to get as much info as I can about it and how much it's worth?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like a Murray built Sears badged Flightliner. Not sure of the year but there is quite a bit of info here on serial numbers etc., just do a forum search.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/

Your tank has different markings then the 1959 model so yours might be a 60?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 23, 2016)

MOTS-X = 1958, Flightliners only had that chain guard 58-9.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> MOTS-X = 1958, Flightliners only had that chain guard 58-9.




You pegged it. Seems the tank markings on the 58 are a one year only?


----------



## Melissa806 (Jul 23, 2016)

is this bike a real vintage? antique?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 23, 2016)

Melissa806 said:


> is this bike a real vintage? antique?



Sounds like the experts dated it to 1958, its certainly very close to that date.  In definition antique generally refers to things over a century old, it is certainly vintage though, and is not a reproduction.  Value is not a lot, I would be thrilled to get $200 out of a bike like  that, i might even feel a bit bad taking it.


----------



## Melissa806 (Jul 23, 2016)

thanks dave.....yes I feel bad.... every time some1 offers to buy it.... it's a beauty tho


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2016)

Melissa806 said:


> is this bike a real vintage? antique?




I would have to say no. But I'm not a museum curator. But, if you google *vintage bike* you'll find brand new vintage bikes at Walmart.  

Your Flightliner is in excellent shape for a 58 and looks OG, so I'm sure someone that collects those would be tickled to own it.


----------



## Melissa806 (Jul 23, 2016)

thank u all for the info.... very much appreciated.......


----------

